# Canada did what!



## Lazydabear (Mar 13, 2010)

Read this 


http://www.torontosun.com/news/torontoandgta/2010/03/11/13201531.html


----------



## TreacleFox (Mar 13, 2010)

wow...


----------



## CannonFodder (Mar 13, 2010)

It's muslims what do you expect
inb4 anti-musli...


----------



## Takun (Mar 13, 2010)

I don't see what the prob-



> Officials said some of the brides can be 14 years old or younger and are â€œforcedâ€ to marry.


http://imgur.com/xWMCo.jpg


----------



## Ratte (Mar 13, 2010)

Reaction.


----------



## CannonFodder (Mar 13, 2010)

And muslims wonder why america is discriminatory against them.


----------



## Irreverent (Mar 13, 2010)

No comment.


----------



## CannonFodder (Mar 13, 2010)

Irreverent said:


> No comment.


"blame canada" :V


----------



## Spawtsie Paws (Mar 13, 2010)

Ratte said:


> Reaction.



wth i srsly lol'd.


----------



## Lazydabear (Mar 14, 2010)

It's legal in Arab country's to marry at age 8 in the case of this girl for example .In Canada its illegal to to even talk to even talk to a child as an Adult on the Internet here is the story ; which I can understand that Canada stance on the sexual exploitation of children in there country and have laws that protect children. It seems legel loop hole in Canada allow it to happen.


----------



## Spawtsie Paws (Mar 14, 2010)

Lazydabear said:


> It's legal in Arab country's to marry at age 8 in the case of this girl for example .In Canada its illegal to to even talk to even talk to a child as an Adult on the Internet here is the story ; which I can understand that Canada stance on the sexual exploitation of children in there country and have laws that protect children. It seems legel loop hole in Canada allow it to happen.



There seems to be a lot of loop holes lately, in various countries. This, though, comes to surprise.


----------



## Irreverent (Mar 14, 2010)

HAXX said:


> There seems to be a lot of loop holes lately, in various countries. This, though, comes to surprise.



A loop hole is a grey area in the law, this one is not.  People can marry (with parental consent) at age 16 and this law dates back a long time, to confederation at least, say circa 1867.    We've since moved on, but there was no reason to go back and update the law.  It just wasn't a priority.

Fast forward to 2010, and you now got previously remote, tribal cultures that are immigrating to Canada, taking advantage of laws that were never changed.  We need to change the law.


----------



## Spawtsie Paws (Mar 14, 2010)

Irreverent said:


> *A loop hole is a grey area in the law*, this one is not.  People can marry (with parental consent) at age 16 and this law dates back a long time, to confederation at least, say circa 1867.    We've since moved on, but there was no reason to go back and update the law.  It just wasn't a priority.
> 
> Fast forward to 2010, and you now got previously remote, tribal cultures that are immigrating to Canada, taking advantage of laws that were never changed.  We need to change the law.



I understand that, perhpas I didn't pay as much attention as I should on the situation.

These loops holes are happening in the US right now. Only the House of Representatives can make laws to increase tax. Since the all health care proposals there were voted down in the Senate, the Senate is making one saying that 'it came from the House'. They are passing things they want to see in effect.

Also, we have federal judges declaring what is unconstitutional and what is. One man, when it use to be the states.


----------

